# experience with marijuana-seeds.nl?



## ozzy~305~ (Apr 3, 2007)

i know of this very good looking seedbank called marijuana-seeds.nl..but is it reliable?ive never ordered seeds before.but im thinking about ordering one of their strains..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2007)

*Sorry man never heard of them before. I would do some checking around before placing an order with them. Make sure they are on the up and up and not some rip off. Good luck. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2007)

Alot of people use www.drchronic.com. He also owns this site www.cannabean.com. I've ordered from both and the service is great!


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 3, 2007)

My top 4 are as follows and I'm a seed ***** lol
1. Elite Genetic Bean Co. [email protected] Elites for cheap
2.Dr.Chronic www.drchronic.com Alot of strains/big vendor
3.Seedbay (it works/big vendor)
4.Peak seeds (Very stable genetics/few strains)


----------

